# Como achas que será o próximo ano? (2019)



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Dez 2018 às 13:08)

Precipitação e temperatura.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2018 às 19:22)

Para já 6 pessoas votaram.

Neste momento está a ganhar o Normal (P) e Quente.


----------



## Harry Potter (31 Dez 2018 às 20:03)

Na minha opinião chuvoso e frio no inverno mais para a frente, e depois verão tórrido para não variar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2019 às 14:01)

A votação fechou à cerca de 1 hora. Ganhou o normal (P) e quente.
No final do ano veremos como foi.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2019 às 00:25)

Bem, parece que este ano será normal ao nível da temperatura e seco ao nível da precipitação. 

Ora vejamos o que aconteceu este ano:

*Inverno extremamente seco por todo o país; *
*Maio extremamente quente, com uma vaga de calor e temperaturas acima de 35°C em certas zonas, para além de mínimas tropicais; *
*Junho muito frio e verão relativamente normal em relação às temperaturas; *
*Agosto extremamente chuvoso, com trovoadas generalizadas nos dias 23 a 25; *
*Setembro extremamente quente, com uma vaga de calor, e trovoadas no início do mês; *
*Período extremamente chuvoso no Litoral Norte, de outubro a dezembro; *
*Passagem das tempestades Daniel e Elsa;*
*Ano mais secos desde que há registos, no Sotavento Algarvio, e muito chuvoso no Litoral Norte.*
* 
*


----------

